

Mixing commercial feeds in Facebook Timeline : A different approach - sh_vipin
http://www.syncfin.com/facebook-promote/
How I would have tried differently about mixing commercial feeds in Facebook timeline for accelerating revenue.
======
mmishra
3rd party apps are not allowed to access the Social Graph beyond 1st level
connections i.e. you cann't get friends of friends. But I wonder , why does
facebook not develop Apps based on their Social Graph by itself.

~~~
sh_vipin
Could be it was because facebook wanted to focus and capture other important
stuff like - facebook comment plugin , facebook like button, facebook share
plugin ...

They always knew that replicating craiglist can be done any day later.

------
sh_vipin
More information on promoting facebook posts is here :
<http://www.facebook.com/help/promote>

~~~
sh_vipin
But i guess for last few days it has been disabled for Individual accounts.

Also facebook has "strangely" stopped showing "Why this ad" after facebook
signout. !!

